# Is there a drugstore alternative to MAC Fix +?



## Bronxcutie (May 17, 2006)

I'm interested in a facial spray for setting my makeup for the summer, instead of loose powder. Is there a drugstore alternative? I'm willing to buy MAC, but if I can save a few dollars on something equally good that would be great.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 17, 2006)

I don't know of any alternative. I love my Fix+!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* I'm interested in a facial spray for setting my makeup for the summer, instead of loose powder. Is there a drugstore alternative? I'm willing to buy MAC, but if I can save a few dollars on something equally good that would be great. what about those evian mineral water sprays?


----------



## Jennifer (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* what about those evian mineral water sprays? ditto.
can't you also make your own? i believe rose water is an ingredient.


----------



## chocobon (May 17, 2006)

Evian spray


----------



## Satin (May 17, 2006)

Is rose water sold separately....which store has it?


----------



## lavender (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ron* Is rose water sold separately....which store has it? I got my rose water from a local indian store.


----------



## eightthirty (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lavender* I got my rose water from a local indian store. Great tip! Thanks! I love my MAC Fix +, but if that's the case I'll check this out. I think Evian is just as expensive and it comes in an aerosol. I haven't seen it at drugstores, only Sephora. Surely, there are more ingredients than just the Evian water......or somebody's getting jipped.


----------



## anne7 (May 17, 2006)

I was thinking about ordering the Fix+ online, I want it so bad, I don't like the powdery look.



Hmmm...

Burt's Bees also makes "complexion enhancer" sprays, but I've never been able to find them locally.


----------



## mac-whore (May 17, 2006)

I'm not sure how this works being that I've never tried it but, I read in a forum on here about celeb looks that you could use a mix of water/milk and spray it lightly.


----------



## eightthirty (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* I was thinking about ordering the Fix+ online, I want it so bad, I don't like the powdery look.



Hmmm...
Burt's Bees also makes "complexion enhancer" sprays, but I've never been able to find them locally.

Wow, Anne! Thanks for the info! That's great to know. I finally saw the shampoo and conditioner locally. Maybe it's only a matter of time before this hits the shelves. BB is realing me in. They have 4 different versions: Carrot Seed Oil, Grapefruit, Lavender and Cucumber Chamomile. WOOT!


----------



## anne7 (May 17, 2006)

They aren't new though, but my store has a pathetically small stock of Burt's stuff, so that's probably why. We don't have a health food store, only a couple aisles in fred meyer.


----------



## eightthirty (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* They aren't new though, but my store has a pathetically small stock of Burt's stuff, so that's probably why. We don't have a health food store, only a couple aisles in fred meyer. Is the shampoo/conditioner fairly new? Well at any rate, I went on BB's website and found several stores I know of that should carry a larger selection. I definitely plan on checking these out.


----------



## anne7 (May 17, 2006)

I don't know about the shampoo/cond, sorry! I just know the sprays are older because they have reviews from 2001/2 on MUA for them.


----------



## Satin (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lavender* I got my rose water from a local indian store. WOW!Thanks...thats cool!


----------



## Marisol (May 18, 2006)

I use my Fix + every day and the bottle lasts about 6 months. It's worth it for me. Origins makes one but it makes my face feel sticky.


----------



## LVA (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* I was thinking about ordering the Fix+ online, I want it so bad, I don't like the powdery look.



Hmmm...
Burt's Bees also makes "complexion enhancer" sprays, but I've never been able to find them locally.

i know .... every1 keeps raving about it .... i can't buy it this month though .... too much bills to pay .. maybe next month
where in d/s is evian sold ... i can't find it ....


----------



## Nessicle (May 18, 2006)

has anyone tried The Body Shop's Rose Water? You can buy a spray bottle quite cheaply and just decant some of the rose water in to it and use that...just an idea! I've never actually tried using anything over the top of my make up because of my constant battle with shine - I'd be scared my make up would drip off lol!


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* has anyone tried The Body Shop's Rose Water? You can buy a spray bottle quite cheaply and just decant some of the rose water in to it and use that...just an idea! I've never actually tried using anything over the top of my make up because of my constant battle with shine - I'd be scared my make up would drip off lol! Me too! lol


----------



## canelita (May 18, 2006)

Evian water


----------



## jen19 (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Is the shampoo/conditioner fairly new? Well at any rate, I went on BB's website and found several stores I know of that should carry a larger selection. I definitely plan on checking these out. I think the shamp + cond are new, and there is also a new body wash- do you have a CVS near you? I saw it there this week- they smell awesome!


----------



## Aquilah (May 18, 2006)

Alright, ya'll got me curious on this MAC Fix+ or d/s alternatives... I went to the MAC site, and I assume (from what I get out of reading) that the Fix+ sets the makeup, including powder? For those recommending Evian, are we talking about regular bottled Evian water, or something else in particular by Evian?


----------



## fickledpink (May 18, 2006)

It's a small spray bottle of Evian. I think you can find it at d/s.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 18, 2006)

I can see how Evian would be great for refreshing or hydrating the skin but I can't see how it could help set the makeup like Fix+ or compare b/c Fix+ has so many more ingredients other than just spring water.


----------



## spazbaby (May 18, 2006)

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp...entPage=search


----------



## mehrunissa (May 19, 2006)

Sacha Fix It Spray for $16.50

Makeup Forever has a fixer spray

Graftobian Theatrical Makeup has a Setting Spray for $5.99

Invisible Finish Make-Up Setting Spray for $15.99

Ben Nye Final Seal Matte Makeup Sealer


----------



## Pat01 (May 19, 2006)

I like the Body Shops Vit. E spary


----------



## jennycateyez (May 19, 2006)

great advice everybody.


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

you know, putting your face over hot water also helps! before i got fix+, i would run the bath really hot and let it steam my face for a minute, not even.

Originally Posted by *LVA* i know .... every1 keeps raving about it .... i can't buy it this month though .... too much bills to pay .. maybe next month
where in d/s is evian sold ... i can't find it ....

i've never seen it in drugstores. it's sold at sephora and a few random beauty supply shops.

Originally Posted by *aerisley* Alright, ya'll got me curious on this MAC Fix+ or d/s alternatives... I went to the MAC site, and I assume (from what I get out of reading) that the Fix+ sets the makeup, including powder? For those recommending Evian, are we talking about regular bottled Evian water, or something else in particular by Evian? i don't even need to use powder when i use fix+ to set it




here's what evian looks like...





it comes in an aerosol can.

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Sacha Fix It Spray for $16.50Makeup Forever has a fixer spray

Graftobian Theatrical Makeup has a Setting Spray for $5.99

Invisible Finish Make-Up Setting Spray for $15.99

Ben Nye Final Seal Matte Makeup Sealer

thanks for posting! i think she wanted cheaper alternatives, though



those are helpful, though. thanks!!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Wow, Anne! Thanks for the info! That's great to know. I finally saw the shampoo and conditioner locally. Maybe it's only a matter of time before this hits the shelves. BB is realing me in. They have 4 different versions: Carrot Seed Oil, Grapefruit, Lavender and Cucumber Chamomile. WOOT! oooh... haven't tried, but ingredients-wise, the Cucumber Camomile one would be the closest to Fix+


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (May 21, 2006)

model in a botle its 18 bucks


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 24, 2006)

So, explain to me what this Fix+. I see it and hear people talk about it, but I don't get what it is.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I don't know of any alternative. I love my Fix+!


----------



## cocowhite (May 24, 2006)

So rosewater can be used to set makeup?

Also, rosewater can be purchased from a local natural food coop store or something similiar.


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* So, explain to me what this Fix+. I see it and hear people talk about it, but I don't get what it is. From the MAC website:Liquid refreshment for the skin. A vitamin-rich pick-up for the skin - and a perfect finishing "fix" for makeup. Spray it on. Sets makeup. Wakes up the skin! Alcohol-free. Herb-infused. Shot with caffeine. One smart tonic. For a fresh finish to a look, apply over moisturizer and under foundation. Use over powder for a soft "set" finish. Non-irritating: skin calming. Botanically formulated. Naturally aromatic. Skin-quenching. Does the skin good. Let the skin drink it up!

What I think: its a great spray that helps refresh your face &amp; make up. It also helps set your make up so you don't need to reapply all the time. If you have any MSFs, you can use it with the Fix + to get a different effect.


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 24, 2006)

JcPenney sells Evian.

I've never used Fix or anyting from MAC. I can't wait to try something but it's so hard to save money now that I have a daughter and we're planning on moving. Boo-hoo!


----------



## ellle (May 25, 2006)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ategoryId=3902

I think it's the same as MAC's... One of my friends told me its a great product !


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (May 25, 2006)

if anyone is interested i asked MAC CS for the Fix+ ingredients a few weeks ago.....its very basic, any DS toner/hydrating mist is very similar. for example nivea toner (in the pink bottle) has extremely similar ingredients. nothing in the Fix+ makes it especially good for setting makeup. it is purely just a toner/hydrating mist type product

Fix+

INGREDIENTS: WATERAQUAEAU [] GLYCERIN [] BUTYLENE GLYCOL [] CUCUMIS

SATIVUS (CUCUMBER) FRUIT EXTRACT [] CHAMOMILLA RECUTITA (MATRICARIA)

EXTRACT [] CAMELLIA SINENSIS (GREEN TEA) LEAF EXTRACT [] TOCOPHERYL ACETATE

[] CAFFEINE [] PANTHENOL [] ARGININE [] ETHYLHEXYLGLYCERIN [] PEG-40

HYDROGENATED CASTOR OIL [] PPG-26-BUTETH-26 [] FRAGRANCE (PARFUM) []

DISODIUM EDTA [] DEHYDROACETIC ACID [] PHENOXYETHANOL [] BENZOIC ACID

&lt;ILN29361&gt;


----------

